# omg i just started crying ......



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i'm sitting here ....making my week of not a lot of posts better :wink: 
with a nice blanket over me and cosmo cuddled up my lap and the two girls next to me ....when cosmo looks with those beautiful brown eyes at me .and stares so sweetly ...like he's thinking 'mommy i love you '' and it hit me so hard ,i just started crying !!!! i love them so hysterically much ....what will i do when they die one day  

sorry ...it's that time of the month and i'm being a bit emotional :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

oh nat dont becausze you will start me too - i am also having the emotional time of the month and I often look in ozzys big brown eyes and wonder what I will do without them - can anyone whose lost one help us out do you accept it or what happens I could cry just thinking of the day


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Aww Nat I can empathise with you totally, I think everyone who owns an animal they care about feels this at some point at least once. 
It's the awful reality that as sure as your little puppy/puppies come into your life, they have to one day leave.
I don't know how I will cope without my Lexi, or my three cats. 
 
I've lost animals before, some from old age and some from worse fates like car accidents or never coming home, it's so hard to cope with but time is a great healer.

It's important to just make the very most of every single moment you get with your Chi's, because they are all unique and they definitely love you as much as you love them


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

man these past few days have been horrible for me too, its gonna be that time of the month any day now and i have just been a mess. I have been crying over the stupidest things. my boyfriend is like whoa im gonna stay away now... lol


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i already lost my viper ....and it was hard ...but now i realise i didn't knew him for real (it was 3 weeks that i had him) i can ease my mind now about him .....but the pain losing these babies will last forever :? 
yikes what have i got myself in too ....... :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Nona said:


> It's important to just make the very most of every single moment you get with your Chi's, because they are all unique and they definitely love you as much as you love them


Such true words , well said Nona ! 

I lost my precious Jack Russell at the age of 15 and I miss her & think of her every day !! ( she died christmas eve 2 years ago ) 

Today I had to take my rabbit ( Warren ) to the vet ,yesterday i'm sure he was fine , this morning he looked a little odd , not wanting to move really  he had not drunk,eaten or poo'd since last night ... 
The vet says he has spurs on his back teeth and bloat ( I've no idea how that happened :shock: ) I feel so bad , kinda blaming myself etc 
The vet said he is gonna syringe feed him till monday ( if he is strong enough to hang on  ) then do the operation on his teeth on monday  
Rabbits aren't good with operations ...... it's been one of those weeks :roll: 

( Sorry I went of subject ) !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

I have moments like that all the time with Angel. I am so attached to her. I am going to be a basket case when the time comes for us to part. I agree... take nothing for granted and make the most of every minute you have together. They are such special friends.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

chimommy said:


> They are such special friends.


The Best


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

awwww its so horrible to think of things like that , i hate it . i cant stand it when i loose one of my animals. one of my fish died the other week and even that really upset me. Its true you really have to make the most of your animals and family/friends while you still have them x


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Well, I lost my sweet Tia last year in November, so I can tell you it is very difficult. She had been ill for some time with a heart murmur and congestive heart failure, and was getting steadily worse so I knew it was coming, but nothing can ever really prepare you. When she reached the point where she was no longer eating and could no longer walk and began to have convulsions, I knew it was time. I couldn't let her suffer. 

I was a complete basket case for days, and I still have days that it hurts so much, I can't even bear to think about her. I can tell you that it helped tremendously that I had Jasmine, and I will always be grateful to my grand-daughter for wearing down my resistance to get another chi before I lost Tia. I was totally resistant to the idea, but this was one of those times that proves the young sometimes have more wisdom than their elders. 

My advice - don't dwell on the negatives. Just enjoy the time you have with your precious babies. There are no guarantees and life is too short to spend your time worrying about what might happen in the future.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

OMG I can believe you wrote that --I was crying yesterday too about when they will go!!!!!!! This is weird.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

telepathy :wink: 

no i'm serious ....i'm thinking about it too much :? worst of all , all three are the same age ...  

that why i replyed on the cloning -subject

-i know it's ethically and morally wrong ,but if they died and i had the chance ...i wouldn't think twice!

kisses nat


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

There are times when Lily looks at me with so much love in her eyes... but I don't allow myself to think about losing her. I can't bear the thought. I'm afraid that living without her will be too painful.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I know exactly what you mean, Nat. Especially with Bosco, he looks at me with such adoring eyes sometimes. 

I'm glad I am not the only one who thinks about when they will be gone...what also makes me sad, since I have two, is how one will react when the other passes away. If they are seperated for even a little bit right now, the other one will look around for them and whimper. That will be break my heart!!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I know, when mine pass that will be a HORRIBLE time for me. But I just constantly think to myself to enjoy them while they are here because eventually they will pass.  

BTW, I'm glad I don't have 'that time of the month'. :lol: :lol: I get the Depo shot and it eliminates all of that!!!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Boogaloo said:


> What also makes me sad, since I have two, is how one will react when the other passes away.


 i know I think about that too


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

KB mamma said:


> Boogaloo said:
> 
> 
> > What also makes me sad, since I have two, is how one will react when the other passes away.
> ...


Oh yeah, that really adds another side to it, doesn't it! That's sad!! You guys are going to make me sad now!


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

You never get over it. Time heals it somewhat but you never get over it. It took me well over 20 years to get up enough courage to get another chi although I did have other dogs in the interim.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

That thought is always in the back of my mind and whenever I think about it, my eyes just fill up with tears because I can't imagine my life without my babies! It's going to be too painful to bear!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Cut it out you guys  I just did a post about Auggie being sick today and it was all I could think about. I of course imagine all the worst things and you can't stop yourself from thinking about what if he wasn't here. I lost a 14 week old chi baby due to an accident before I got Auggie and it nearly broke my heart. I wasn't nearly as attached to him as I am now to Auggie so I can't even bear to think about it


----------

